

HP: In a Race to be the King of the Linux Desktop - rbanffy
http://mrpogson.com/2011/03/16/hp-in-a-race-to-be-the-king-of-the-linux-desktop-etc/

======
wmf
WebOS is hardly Linux. Does anyone know if they're really going to boot WebOS
or are they going to run it as an app under Windows?

~~~
kenjackson
They've said as a skin on Windows. Linux on the desktop is dead. Linux in
mobile is where it can shine. The Slashdot crowd needs to just concede the
desktop and move on. The desktop is all Windows and Apple.

~~~
rbanffy
From where I sit, I see 6 Macbooks, 2 Windows and 9 Linux laptops, 1 desktop
dual-booting Windows and Linux connected to a 50" TV (it's used for demos and
presentations). Of the Linux boxes, 1 of them runs Fedora, one runs Debian and
the rest run Ubuntu. The rest of the floor follows more or less the same
distribution.

There must be a problem, for I see dead OSs.

~~~
kenjackson
I see a bookshelf of technical computer science books. I guess Computational
Linear Algebra from 1992 is makings its way up the NY Times best seller list.
It must be, because its right here on my desk.

Also, I just ran my program and it didn't crash. There must not be any bugs in
it.

Here's a hint, a little of bit of research will help you not make claims of
things that aren't happening.

~~~
rbanffy
> I see a bookshelf of technical computer science books. I guess Computational
> Linear Algebra from 1992 is makings its way up the NY Times best seller
> list. It must be, because its right here on my desk.

Straw man. I never said Linux is making its way up NYT best seller list. I
only questioned your statement that it's dead on the desktop because, frankly,
it's not. It's niche.

> Also, I just ran my program and it didn't crash. There must not be any bugs
> in it.

Another straw man. But remind me, just in case, to never buy any software from
you.

> Here's a hint, a little of bit of research will help you not make claims of
> things that aren't happening.

The same applies to you. Linux is not dead on the desktop. The desktop will
give way to other kinds of devices and, surprise, Linux is already pretty much
dominant in that space. Dead? Hardly.

And, even if they will no longer be called "desktops" I bet they will still be
on desks.

------
fleitz
Is it the year of the linux desktop again?

~~~
rbanffy
Yes, but not for long.

------
barista
Current HP strategy can be summed up in a single word - Suicidal

